
Covid-19 data sharing with law enforcement sparks concern - anigbrowl
https://apnews.com/ab4cbfb5575671c5630c2442bc3ca75e
======
csense
Maybe there should be a way to get tested anonymously, where you only need to
provide a first name and an email or phone number to get the results?

